# Need help with kernel compiling

## A-star

Sorry for the double post (forgot to log in the first time)

I used linux before (suse, but here you don't really need to configure anything) 

So I decidec to install gentoo and learn some more. 

But I have some problems with compiling my kernel. 

I don't know which options to activate and which to disable. 

What I need in the kernel is support for the following 

Soundblaster Live 

Networkcard (realtek 8139) 

Harddrives (2 ide drives, I want to enable DMA) 

CDRW (plextor on IDE Channel) 

DVD (pioneer on IDE CHANNEL) 

Power management (I don't know which of the options I have to activate, but I have a recent computer). 

Thanks for the help

----------

## ElCondor

These typically should do (hope i didn't miss out anything):

 *A-star wrote:*   

> Networkcard (realtek 8139) 

 

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

 *A-star wrote:*   

> Harddrives (2 ide drives, I want to enable DMA) 

 

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

 *A-star wrote:*   

> CDRW (plextor on IDE Channel) 

 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

add "hdc=ide-scsi"  (hdc == whatever your CDRW is) to your kernel-options in the boot-loader!

 *A-star wrote:*   

> DVD (pioneer on IDE CHANNEL) 

 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

 *A-star wrote:*   

> Power management 

 

CONFIG_APM=y

CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK=y

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## A-star

Thanks for the help so far,

I forgot to mention that I need USB support as well (USB mouse connected to Microsoft Natural keyboard, has a USB hub).

Do I modify these settings with the make menuconfig command, or do I have to edit a specific file?

----------

## ElCondor

these values are in /usr/src/linux/.config. 

you can modify all these values by make menuconfig, or just edit the .config file manually  and do further modifications with menuconfig later on. 

ad USB: sorry, only have an additional mouse. initial keyboards need some settings I don't know

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

